# Cinco Bayou anybody!



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I live at the very end of Cinco Bayou and haven't had any luck catching fish. I've got a puffer fish and a thousand pinfish but nothing else. I normally use Gulp bait 3" new penny shrimp, but i also tried a bottom rig with shrimp. I also put a pinfish on a circle hook and freelined, nothing... any help?


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Post sounded like a good Cinco de Mayo party invitation!!!!!
Good luck with the fishing.


----------

